# Suche MMO mit sehr tiefgehendem crafting



## Apokh (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo alle Zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MMO, welches ein wirklich tiefgehendes crafting hat.
Das und PvE sind das einzige was mich interessiert, denn ich liebe das herstellen von Gegenständen.
Je komplexer je besser.

Voraussetzungen: kein Abo. B2P ist ok.
Welche ich schon habe bzw. gespielt habe aber nicht das sind was ich suche:
Hier und da habe ich noch welche evtl. vergessen.

Ryzom habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber leider ohne Abo extreme Nachteile wie z.B. halb soviele Skillpunkte möglich.
GW2 
Runescape
UO (war eine schöne Zeit)
Legends of Aria
WoW
Elder Scrolls Online
Gloria Victis
Conan Exiles
Rappelz
Maple Story
Everquest 1+2
Lineage 1+2
Final Fantasy 14
Anarchy Online
Neocron 2
Cryofall
Astellia
Black Desert Online
Minecraft
Dofus


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

Minecraft fällt mir da jetzt gerade als erstes ein.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich werfe einfach mal noch das Spiel "Dofus" in die runde.

Für ein französisches Entwicklerstudio ein Spiel mit sehr viel charme.

Durch das "Mage" System kann man Jahre investieren seine Ausrüstung zu optimieren und anzupassen. 
Leider muss man vorher schon Jahre investieren bis zum End LvL.

Ich selbst habe über 8000h ins Spiel investiert und genoss jede Minute.


----------



## Apokh (21. Oktober 2019)

Minecraft mag ich überhaupt nicht.
Rundenbasierte Kämpfe wie in Dofus mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. Oktober 2019)

archage unchained und black desert online haben beide mit das beste crafting/lifeskill system im b2p markt, mit abo ist FFXIV ungeschlagen könig, vorallem mit der komplett freien wirtschaft und das bots im gegensatz zu bdo/archeage unchained nicht high lvl zeug abbauen können.
wenn man wenig spielzeit hat ist archage ok, weil dann limitiert das "labor" nciht so hart. dafür ist es(noch) nciht p2w oder p2progress, je nachdem zu welcher fraktion du gehörst

wenn man viel spielzeit hat ist bdo mit seinen bis zu 17 char slots ungeschlagen, vorallem wenn man die chars spezialisiert kann man quasie unendlich lifeskills betreiben, ja geht in archage auch, aber dafür muss man in archeage mehrere accounts kaufen, was schnell teuer wird. auch toll an bdo, du bekommst mittlerweile alles umsonst, also pets(wichtig fürs gridnen), zelt(per quest), maids/butler etc.

bdo hat das problem, wenn pvp für dich relevant ist, das zahlende spieler viel schneller vom gear her kompetetiv sein können, kost ~ 3k€ udn du hast gear um im nodewar/siege nicht instant zu sterben, andererseits sidn kleine nodewars mit gear cap versehen , sodass da nur noch der skill entscheided. den selben effekt hat es wenn du ein bestimmtes gear niveau erreichst, wenn alles in einer kombo stirbt, ists egal ob du 6 monate dafür gespielt , oder 3k€ für ausgegeben hast^^.

wenn du ganz viel zeit hats, würd ich einfach beide spielen, da beide ihren reiz haben

mfg


----------



## ParaEXE (21. Oktober 2019)

Guild Wars 2

Bin ich grad selber wieder am Spielen und wenn du Lust auf Crafting hast kommst an deine Legendäres nur durch Craftig oder eben das Aufgestiegenes Gear.

Da hast die nächste 7 Jahre was zu tun. Und das schöne ist für ~18€ bekommst das Komplette Spiel wenn Du Path of Fire kaufst.

Gw2 Grundspiel, Hot und Pof wer Path of Fire kauft bekommt nämlich jetzt den 1 DLC umsonst dazu.
Und der PvE Content ist jetzt enorm. Es geht bis Beherschungspunkt 287 und insgesamt gibts 295 (Da musst aber in Raids)

Guild Wars 2 Account-Arten: Kostenlos, Grundspiel, HoT und PoF – Support fuer Guild Wars 2

Bin Elonaspitze obwohl Server nur wichtig ist fürs WvW


----------



## Fenix2 (23. Oktober 2019)

Also ohne den Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Spielen zu haben kann ich auch GW2 empfehlen.
Aufgrund des Marktsystems (Ähnlich wie an der Börse, nicht wie in WoW etc) lohnt sich crafting immer etwas, auch wenn man mit handeln etc. weitaus mehr kohle macht.
IdR. verbindet man das aber eh, schlägt zu wenn Mats günstig sind, crafted die ggf. hoch und verkauft die wieder usw.
Richtig pervers wird's aber dann mit den legendären und aufgestiegenen Zeugs.
Das Game hat darüber hinaus eine feste Gemeinschaft mit ca. 300.000 aktiven Spielern.
Im Vergleich zu wow evtl. ein Witz, aber trotzdem brauchste dir bei GW2 keine sorgen machen dass das spiel demnächst ausgestorben ist.
PVE im vergleich absolut erste Sahne, leveln macht laune, farmen etc auch.
selbst das WvsWvsW macht bock.
Muss dazu aber sagen das ich selber seit 3 Jahren raus bin weil ich keine MMOs mehr zocke. was ich bisher gehört habe hat sich GW2 aber stetig weiter verbessert, also von daher...
Solltest dir aber im klaren sein das die tiegründigkeit des crafting Systems bei gw2 vor allem darin besteht das es extrem viele Mats gibt und du für die legendären waffen und Rüstungen halt auch extrem viele verschiedene mats in großen mengen brauchst.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. November 2019)

Gw2 hat kein tiefgehendes Crafting!
FF14 und BDO kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (19. November 2019)

Star Wars Galaxies

Das MMO ist offiziell jedoch nicht mehr verfügbar. Google nach "Star Wars Galaxies Legends", das ist das privat weitergeführte Projekt. Das Grundspiel ist zwar Voraussetzung, das kann man sich jedoch auf Umwegen besorgen.

Das beste Crafting und Resource Gather System in jedem bisher veröffentlichten MMO. Habe 2001 bis 2003 auf dem Server Farstar gespielt. War der beste Armorsmith des Servers für annähernd ein Jahr.

Wie funktionierts?
Resourcen mit guten Werten suchen. Abbau Station oben drauf setzen. 

Blueprint mit den entsprechenden Resourcen erstellen.

Den BP in Produktionsstätten einfügen und los geht's.

Die fertigen Produkte kannst du in eigens errichteten Shops an den Mann bringen. Städte sind Spieler erstellt. Gegenstände können NUR bei anderen Spielern erworben werden. Anderweitige Möglichkeiten an Kram zu kommen gibt es nicht.


----------



## afrotobi (27. November 2019)

Ich schmeiße mal Age of Conan rein. Hier macht es nicht nur die Menge an MATS sondern auch der Weg wie du an diese kommst. Du musst manchmal Quests erfüllen oder in Dungeons gehen um hier an deine MATS zu kommen.


----------

